# German Shep Pup Feeding Amount



## mlisek995 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

I'm fairly new here, just wanted to ask about feeding my German Shepherd Puppy. Her name is Kaia and she is just a few days over 11 weeks weighing in at around 17 pounds. I make sure she has daily exercise consisting of walks and playing with her in general. I am feeding her Blue Buffalo Puppy food, at about 3 cups a day. I just want to make sure she's getting enough food, or what type of guidelines I should be following.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:welcome: to you and puppy Kaia! When my Sting was a puppy, I would feed the amount recommended on the package but if he cleaned up his bowl real fast and looked around for more or left some, then I adjusted the amount accordingly.


----------



## mlisek995 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you for the reply! I've sort've been doing the same thing and added more of she runs through the bowl in no time!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I added extra food when my puppy grew. I started with the bag amounts and felt his ribs to decide when to increase it. The amount depends on the food you are using. If it's higher calorie you need less, so you can't compare your dog's intake to someone else's. The highest I ever got was up to six cups a day of Fromm Large Breed Puppy. Once I saw he was topping out I gradually cut back. He is on adult Fromm very close in calories to the LBP and gets 4 cups a day. Less if he is having a rare couch potato day, more if he is more active.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

its different for every dog. As a puppy my boy ate at least 4 cups a day sometimes 5. other dogs will do fine on less. But dont look for a number on the scale just pay attention to his body condition. if he starts getting to thin feed a bit more if he is getting chubby cut back a bit. You want your dog nice and lean. just because he will act hungry and starved does not mean he should get more food you should always be able to at least feel his ribs and during excersise see 1 or 2.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

i started with what was suggested on the back of the packaging

and i also relied on the puppy growth chart










and i also relied on my visual inspection of my dog's body
http://research.unc.edu/files/2012/11/CCM3_032387.pdf

"Ribs palpable without excess fat covering. Waist observed
behind ribs when viewed from above. Abdomen tucked up
when viewed from side."


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

@Pan_GSD I like that they used a lab for that chart since they are almost always overweight


----------

